# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Spa3102

## mikemtb

Θέλω να μεταφέρω την αναλογική γραμμή τηλεφώνου μέσα από ένα λινκ σε άλλο σημείο. Η ανωτέρω συσκευή έχει καταργηθεί. 
Υπάρχει κάποιο παρόμοιο ζευγάρι συσκευών σε ανάλογο κόστος να μου προτείνετε ? 

Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## indian

mike εγώ με έναν elastix κατάφερα να το κάνω.. από την μια spa 3102 και από την άλλη κάτι spa 122... εάν θες να σου παραπάνω info σφύρα..

----------


## Nikiforos

δυστυχως απαντω καθυστερημενα πολυ, αλλα καλιο αργα παρα ποτε!
linksys SPA 3102 = http://www.e-shop.gr/cisco-spa122-at...r-p-PER.613948 CISCO SPA122
linksys PAP2 = http://www.e-shop.gr/cisco-spa112-2-...r-p-PER.613962 CISCO SPA112
παντως ειναι ποιο φτηνα απο οτι ηταν τα αντιστοιχα της linksys οταν τα ειχα αγορασει! 
εναλλακτικα αντι το PAP2 ή SPA122 σε Cisco μπορει καποιος που εχει VOIP adsl routers παροχων να τα χρησιμοποιησει αλλα ΕΦΟΣΟΝ τα εχει ξεκλειδωσει! εγω εχω δοκιμασει με επιτυχια το speedtouch 780WL της Netone.
Δυστυχως ειχα ηδη αγορασει το linksys PAP2.
Τετοια ειναι πχ οι απογονοι του 780 οπως το 782, 784 που εδινε η 4net (σε επαγγελματικες μονο συνδεσεις), CYTA κτλ.
Nα τονισω πως ολα αυτα οπως και το 780 εχουν και ΕΙΣΟΔΟ PSTN που μεσω εντολων telnet (cli commands) μπορεις να κανεις διαχειριση μιας εξωτερικης γραμμης για το VOIP! δλδ παιζει και σαν VOIP ROUTER! δυστυχως του 780 το cli manual ηταν περιπου 680!!!!! σελιδες και τελικα δεν τα καταφερα και μετα πηρα το linksys SPA 3102.
Για τα ξεκλειδωματα των VOIP ADSL WIFI ROUTERS λενε στο www.adslgr.com στο forum.

----------

